# USB 3.0 Hub mit Card reader



## lu89 (13. September 2011)

Hi, 
Ich suchen einen externen Usb 3.0 Hub für den Schreibtisch, welcher auch Speicherkarten (SDHC, microSDHC) liest. Gibt es sowas? (wenn möglich unter 20€)


----------



## Dimkkka (13. September 2011)

Habe hier mal einen gefunden, der aber über deiner Preisvorstellung liegt, Lexar LRW300U USB 3.0 Cardreader bräuchtest dann aber auch wieder ein Adapter für deine MicroSD Karten.


----------



## samtron (25. September 2011)

bitte sehr 
USB 3.0 Cardreader | eBay


----------



## lu89 (25. September 2011)

Ich suche nach einem Externen . Aber könnte man nicht auch einen internen in ein externes Gehäuse friemeln?


----------



## samtron (25. September 2011)

hi du kannst bei Ebay gucken, was du 100%ig brauchst oder hast du nicht bei Ebay gefunden??

MfG


----------



## lu89 (25. September 2011)

Naja, ich möchte auch irgendwie nicht bei ebay kaufen. Ich suche halt einen externen Cardreader welcher min. 1x USB 3.0, 1x Normale SD Karte und vielleicht noch einmal micro Sd bietet.


----------



## samtron (25. September 2011)

hast du bei google gesucht?


----------



## samtron (25. September 2011)

externen Cardreader - Google-Suche


----------



## samtron (25. September 2011)

ich glaube es gefunden
transcend - Google-Suche


----------



## lu89 (25. September 2011)

Was gefunden? Ein Google Link mit ein paar Bildern von unterschiedlichen Produkten hilft mir jetzt nicht weiter. 
Und vermeide bitte Mehrfachposts, Klutten&Co. sehen das gar nicht gerne.


----------



## samtron (25. September 2011)

ist das nicht für dich?
http://www.fareastgizmos.com/entry_images/0807/22/tr03.jpg


----------



## lu89 (25. September 2011)

Der hat kein USB 3.0. Aber wäre es nicht möglich, einen internen in eine externe Box einzubauen?


----------

